# tempory home needed



## ashlaw (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello all...

im in a dire situation and looking for a tempory home for my 3 cats, 2 are 2 1/2 yrs old and the other is 1yr old. Im looking to find a home for them just for 6 weeks and willing to pay £60.00 per week plus all the food they neede and litter. They are house cats and all very loving, if anyone can help me id be eternally grateful as i love them dearly and dont want to lose them.
Living in the hampshire area but can bring them to you....


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

It would help to know where you are?


----------



## ashlaw (Apr 23, 2013)

sorry hampshire but can deliver


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I live in oxford and can help if you need me to.


----------



## ashlaw (Apr 23, 2013)

would you like a chat..... my number is 07818473694, my name is ashley. i can call you straight back...thanks


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sounds like a happy ending. Well done CC x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I enjoy looking after other people cats, and glad to help where i can.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

CC, me and you need to start up that boarding cattery that is my dream. More rescue space for you, the ability to rescue for me, and the huge buzz of boarding special cats for people who will be given all the attention that they need. Have wanted to do this for years now.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I love the sound of that idea Carly, we can talk about plans more today. xxx


----------



## ashlaw (Apr 23, 2013)

hi catz..... will be leaving hook in next half hr so should be with you around 1- 1.30. looking forward to meeting you and thank you very much for your help with my cats.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Your very welcome, glad i can be of some help.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, CC, I didn't realise you were doing this today. No wonder you were needing to get off! Sorry I kept you so long!

Little madam is out there now rolling around and trilling... Says it all really.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats ok Carly, dont worry. I didnt want to let you down today and it all worked out fine.

Save the icecream until tomorrow night as i can spend all night with you then.

lovely to have met the beautiful Gabby and the other cats, i have to say ive fallen in love with Tia. xxxx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ice cream will be ready and waiting!


----------



## ashlaw (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi cath..

can you text me your number as lost my phone on sunday...oops

07818473694


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Of course.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hope you got my text and ive also messaged you with my number.
I wont be home until 11.30am but anytime after this is fine.
Will miss them as the black and white girl talks to me, she also swishes her tail in the washing up bowl.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

2 foster cats safely back home.
Thankyou Ashlaw for allowing and trusting me to take care of your beautiful cats. xx


----------

